# Official Bbl Thread



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

just wonderin if anyone watche sthe BBL either the british basketball league(which is over now but can still talk about the season) or the basketball bundesliga which is currently in FINALS with frankfurt against bamberg i think! post here if you have any interest in either league! 

thankx in advance!


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi, 
yeah i really like to know what's going on in Bamberg. A couple of ex-players from ostende are there. How are Mike Nahar and Gert Kullamae doing??? Thanks...


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> How are Mike Nahar and Gert Kullamae doing???


I'm not from Germany but Gert Kullamäe shot yesterday threes 4/6 for Bamberg and they won 66-62. Fantastic!!!! 

I hope he will be back to national squad when qualification games for EC begin.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Allright i like that..  Glad Kullamae is still doing great. 
Thanks man


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Gert Kulamae  Hes still playing?  

I remember him from playing one season in Zalgiris, that was about 10 years ago. He played only one season here, but as I try to remember he was good back then and its good to know that he still can do some damage. 

BTW have you known that from that year word "Kullamae" became as synonym for word "estonian" in Lithuania. In these days its not that often used, but few years back if you were talking in slang you surely would say "Kullamae" and not "estonian".


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Here it was a bit the same  as soon as estonia came across someone's lips here at the arena, they would say the country of Kullamae and Pehka. Funny... but they were good though... Rauno Pehka was the first player i think in belgium, who could fall on his face or his ***, but still make that long 3 point shot... 
One of a kind :laugh:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Gert Kulamae  Hes still playing?


And hopefuly continues playing for atleast 4-5 years.

Kullamäe is not starter for national team but he has proven good many times when he comes off the bench. Now it's Tein (our only Euroleague player), 5-10 years ago was Kuusmaa (who both are imo better players).

Nice to read some credit for estonian player - Pehka is still our best PG (altough i hope young Sokk would took his place).

When Pärn or Kangur (both SF) have good day and Tein (SG), Müürsepp (PF) and Pehka (PG) are their usual level, Estonia is hard team to beat. Atleast i hope.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> Rauno Pehka was the first player i think in belgium, who could fall on his face or his ***, but still make that long 3 point shot...
> One of a kind :laugh:


Obviously you haven't seen Kuusmaa


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

No haven't seen Kuusma, only Pehka, he had the gym laughing when one night he got the game into overtime only because he fell on his butt and while sitting there shot for 3...
After that we won the game... still remember when he came to b-day party, that had taught him a french word... he thought he was saying happy birthday by saying 'bonjour'. great guy, but at times not so clever :laugh:


----------



## Luedacris (Oct 12, 2003)

On sunday the Opel Skyliners Frankfurt won against GHP Bamberg 84:78 and the Finals 3:2. It was the first championship of the club which was founded in 1999.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh darn Kullamae didn't win....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Any of you guys know of anyone who is a fan that write for us about the BBL? 

If the person is on the internet, send him my e-mail. We cannot pay him but he can grow with us and sharpen his writing skills and educate the 10,000 posters we have on the BBL. Should give him a lot to write about. 

My e-mail is the same as my handle, at this site.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Well i saw Kullamae's name pop up again... lol he signed in the netherlands but for the moment the name slips my mind... He doesn't know when to quit. Gosh i hope i still get to see him play one time before he quits... i hope he never quits lol


----------

